# Which bird is this?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It starts about 10 seconds in and is quite short and not very loud but it's the best I have managed so far, we only hear it twice a day normally, in the morning and at dusk.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7rg411yi6ix5e17/Bird song 9.m4a?dl=0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Someone will have to quote me as I'm on Kevs ignor list and that's the only way he will see it's a collar dove.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I assume, Kev, that you know the pigeon sound. If it is the trilling bird then can't help you I am afraid.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I assume, Kev, that you know the pigeon sound. If it is the trilling bird then can't help you I am afraid.


Not a pigeon Pat, its a dove cook coo cook the pigeon has more to say cook coo cook - cook-cook

I also think the time is wrong on my post (s) don´t know how it got there twice, but I was in bed almost asleep at that time last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it is the trilling one Pat, tother is a collared dove, and very annoying as we have dozens of them around here.

I was wondering if anyone could hear the recording


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a couple of collared doves, loads of pigeons but don't recognise the trilling bird.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a pair of collared doves nesting in the hedge top

Beautiful bird but a lousy nest builder,

They had chicks last year but all of them fell out of the nest sadly 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It has just flown around again, I wish I could see it, the song is really beautiful but still no idea what it is, Google not helping as I can't find the right question to ask without bringing up a load of rubbish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it may be a Kestral


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Could be Kev. One is very distant and t'other is up close and personal so a bit hard to tell.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, just seeing if there are any other birds of prey which sound similar and there are.

https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/bird-a-z/merlin/

https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/bird-a-z/peregrine/

I suppose each bird will be slightly different, here's another Kestrel
https://sounds.bl.uk/environment/british-wildlife-recordings/022m-w1cdr0001390-1700v0


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The first kestrel sounded similar but the second one not so. Perhaps males and females sound different?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had it confirmed that it is indeed a Kestral, seems there are two of them around here and also a Buzzard, we have a Heron too.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it a Buzzard? It could be a Red Kite as they have spread a long way since their reintroduction. I saw 3 at Ripon last week. There are a lot around the North East as a release site was just outside of Gateshead.

https://www.birdspot.co.uk/bird-identification/red-kite


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not seen it myself yet Jim, nor the Kestral but my neighbour is a serious bird watcher and in the RNIB so I'm sort of sure it's right, I hope the Buzzard is brighter than the one in the video or it'll starve to death


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I liked the way the buzzard waited patiently while the Magpies took more than their share, seemed to be waiting to see if they dropped down dead before he had his turn.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon he was young and nervous

Absolutely loved the video 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In flight, red kites can be identified by their V shaped tail. We have both buzzards and red kites around here. There is someone, apparently, feeding the kites in a nearby village.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A Heron just flew past the lounge window.


----------

